# Feed mice to..



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Hey when my goldfish grow bigger would it be safe to feed them pinkys?
Would I have to Cull them first or is alive ok? How big would the goldfish have to be?
Thanks! (Strange Question I know)


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

you would have to cull them.Fish suck them in and then spit them out before deciding if it's an item to their liking several times.We have Koi carp and they don't like them.They prefer prawns.Uneaten pinkies cause water quality issues so not a great idea in practice although in theory it should have been good.I really thought pinkies would be akin to prawns.Koi carp LOVE cheerios strangely.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Oh ok thanks I don't know how I will go with culling them but I will get it sorted XD thanks


----------

